# Dog/puppy sling - waste of money or useful idea?



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking ahead to when we pick up our puppy in 4 weeks time. We have a whole summer holiday with her where she won't be vaccinated for much of it so we will be limited in where we can go. I have an 8 year old and a 6 year old (children, not dogs!!) who will also need entertaining so have been thinking about not becoming completely housebound for them, and also being able to socialise our pup the best we can. I have found a Sling Go pet carrier online - seems quite sturdy. It would allow for a sort of 'hands free' carry set up - leaving my hands to hold the kids hands etc Does anyone have any experience of using this or something similar? Not sure if it would be a waste of money or not? Any advice greatly received!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

In my experience you need something, whether it's a sling or a soft carrier with an open top

It feels like quite a long time when you have them before they are fully vaccinated and you want to get them out in the world. It's not really that practical to just carry them as they can be squirmy little things! Some kind of carrier also allows them to settle down to sleep when they need to during the outing and I think it makes them feel safe


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks - that's really useful to hear. My husband thought I was joking when I mentioned a sling but to me it does make sense, especially when I have the children with me too- just leaves me with more hands and also makes the pup more secure. I'm not sure about accidents though - am assuming one that is washable would be a good idea!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Serendipity! I have been thinking the same. But most slings that i found online seemed too big for Zorro. Little bit is only 2.5lbs. He would just drown in the slings. Let me know if you find something for small puppies.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I took Chance out and about in a backpack I wore on my front when she was small which worked well for us - did the same when I had another pup come to stay for a few days at Christmas.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

After a recommendation on here from Ruth we used this carrier by Valentina Valentti. It doubles as a car carrier and you can put the seatbelt through a loop in the back. There's a little clip onto their collar within the carrier so they can't climb out and there's a shoulder strap for you to carry it around 










It may seem like an extra expense but those weeks are so important for socialising it's definitely worth it!

There are other carriers around too if you do a google search for them, i haven't used a sling so I can't say the pros and cons of that but with the carrier it can be set down as you can see which is helpful


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I used my old Babasling (type of baby sling) which I still had stashed away at the back of the cupboard. Poppy loved it - stuck her head out and watched the world go by - although not for longer than 15/20 mins. The sling I used was obviously not meant for a dog so a proper dog sling would be more comfy (I guess). I used it as, like you, I have two energetic human boys who were missing out on the nice weather whilst we waited for Poppy to be fully protected from her final vaccination. 
If you can afford it, go for it - i'm sure you'll be able to sell it on afterwards.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I love this site - everyone is so helpful - thanks so much everyone!! I think I have found one which may work better for us - Outward Hound Pet-a-roo. I love your carrier Grove , thanks for posting the picture - your pup looks gorgeous - a very similar colour to ours - she's a light red - but worry it is a bit big - my main need is one which I do not have to carry with hands - something which leaves me 'hands free' so I can look after the children too when I am out and about. This one is like a back pack but you wear it on your front. Size to get is a tricky one as my little lady is only 5 weeks old so not really sure what size she will be when I bring her home in 4 weeks time. I think I am just going to go with the medium one - if it feels too big when we get it, I will put some vet bed in it to make it cosy and not feel too big - figure it is better to be too big than too small. If you google it Alinos there are lots of reviews - see what you think? My husband is still laughing but I know once we have her, he will want to wear it too


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi. I just did a bit more research on your one Grove and re - read your post and have clocked it has a shoulder strap for carrying it - so am now more interested given that you found it useful. Was it heavy to carry and how comfortable was the shoulder strap? Was it easy to clean following any accidents? Hope you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

We've got a medium Outward Hound Carrier, ours has a clip to go on the collar and a draw string top so only the head pokes out. Wispa has enough space to turnaround in the bag, the bag is adjustable and comfortable to wear.
At first I felt a bit of an idiot wearing it, but it's a great conversation piece, one little girl walked past and said to her Grandad, "Look there's a real dog in that bag!". We got the bag from Amazon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

PS there seems to be different sizes so which one did you get for your pup?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I made a sling for Maggie. It was great for our walk around the block and even to visit a couple dog friendly stores. I had a clip inside that attached to her harness. She loved it as it was soft and snugly inside and kept her warm ( it was still quit chilly out when we got her).

The sling is looking for a new puppy so if anyone would like it let me know.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tetley1 said:


> Hi. I just did a bit more research on your one Grove and re - read your post and have clocked it has a shoulder strap for carrying it - so am now more interested given that you found it useful. Was it heavy to carry and how comfortable was the shoulder strap? Was it easy to clean following any accidents? Hope you don't mind me asking?


I think you would still need one hand free to hold onto the side to keep it in the right place as you walk so it doesn't tip too much. The comfort and weight was fine, I'm sure you could get something lighter if that was an issue as this had extras like pockets but we found this helpful for poo bags and treats and so on

I don't think Gandhi ever did a wee in it, there was always a friends garden nearby which was a safe place, or puppy pads in the car boot. He did a poo in it once on a car journey but was very unhappy about this and I don't think he would have gone if he could have held it. A bit like with their crates they will not mess in a small area like that unless they can't help it. Either way you can wipe it. Simple solutions spray was great for the house generally and it would work in this too, it has enzymes which break it down and discourages them from going in the same place again


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the carrier that Grove showed and still use it in the boot of my car. Nina still loves it. 

We also had an outward hound sling which I wore everywhere containing small pup!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi. That's really interesting - what size car (VV) one did you get - there seems to be a variety of sizes and good your dog still fits in it? I assumed it would be small so that a full sized cockerpoo would not fit it - but from what you say, it seems to have a longer life than just the early days? Having had both, which would you recommend or would it have been difficult to do without one of the other. There will be times in the early days where I will need to transport our pup in the car with no other passengers so am feeling some sort of car restraint in necessary - whether it be a carrier or a harness? Would the VV car carrier work as an out and about one too or is that why you got the Pet a Roo Outward Hound one too? Apologies for all the questions but so useful to be able to get advice from people who have actually used these things!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I got the large vv one. I took Nina everywhere in that - cafés, shopping (popped her in trolley zipped in), friends barbecues - she just slept and I would close it fully and she felt secure. Never an accidents. I kept it on the front sear of the car for the start and now it's in the car boot. Wouldn't be without it. The sling was great as I have another dog we were able to be quite active with the sling. The vv carrier would have been too much and too big to go on a walk with. I wouldn't have been without either but if I could only have one I would choose the vv carrier as we are still using it, Nina's so attached to it and still snuggles down to sleep in it in the car. If you can manage to get both I would really recommend these two things. Oh and the vv carrier was good for going into vet early on before vaccinations. Vets are full of germs and we were advised to carry pup in carrier for any visits for first 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much, great advice - its an expensive business this dog ownership malarkey isn't it!! Will have to see if we can stretch to both - sounds like they are as useful as each other! I am a little nervous about 6 weeks at home with 2 kids and a puppy for the school holidays, pretty much restricted by where we can go pre jabs so I am thinking it will be worth the investment for my sanity!! At least we can then get out and about a bit more!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tetley1 said:


> Thank you so much, great advice - its an expensive business this dog ownership malarkey isn't it!! Will have to see if we can stretch to both - sounds like they are as useful as each other! I am a little nervous about 6 weeks at home with 2 kids and a puppy for the school holidays, pretty much restricted by where we can go pre jabs so I am thinking it will be worth the investment for my sanity!! At least we can then get out and about a bit more!


You will have a better dog in the long run of you bring the puppy everywhere with you. Nina never toiletted in either the carrier or sling. I just made sure she had a wee before going in and I have to say I did bring a lead with me if we were going to be out long and I would have let her down for a pee (obviously I am not recommending you do this as you shouldn't if the pup hasn't been vaccinated but it was usually a car park or somewhere not frequented by lots of dogs etc). 

Try ebay for a sling. There is always some second hand ones and you can wash them on a hot wash so can disinfect it before you use it. There were some when I was looking but I wanted a black one so ended up with a new one. 

Hopefully your breeder will give you a copy of the pups routine. This really helped us and Nina settled perfectly and we had very very few accidents in doors.. No poos in fact! Routine and timing will help you through. I will see if I can find our routine to give you an idea. It was quite set in stone but worked a treat. So much better than my first puppy.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> You will have a better dog in the long run of you bring the puppy everywhere with you. Nina never toiletted in either the carrier or sling. I just made sure she had a wee before going in and I have to say I did bring a lead with me if we were going to be out long and I would have let her down for a pee (obviously I am not recommending you do this as you shouldn't if the pup hasn't been vaccinated but it was usually a car park or somewhere not frequented by lots of dogs etc).
> 
> Try ebay for a sling. There is always some second hand ones and you can wash them on a hot wash so can disinfect it before you use it. There were some when I was looking but I wanted a black one so ended up with a new one.
> 
> Hopefully your breeder will give you a copy of the pups routine. This really helped us and Nina settled perfectly and we had very very few accidents in doors.. No poos in fact! Routine and timing will help you through. I will see if I can find our routine to give you an idea. It was quite set in stone but worked a treat. So much better than my first puppy.


Send me a copy too, if you can. My breeder was free feeding the pups and I am trying to put him on 3 fixed meals. I definitely need to find a rhythm between his life and mine.


Tetley.... Sorry for high jacking your thread!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

High jack away - I'm all for everyone helping out and benefitting from all the good advice- that's the purpose of this forum isn't it? Thanks so much for that info Ruth - would love to see your routine, sounds great, thanks so much! Have bitten the bullet and bought both things - just need the puppy now to get it all started!!


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

Wispa managed 3 hours in her Outward Hound bag yesterday without an accident. To date she has had one little accident in it (the first time we used it) and that's been that. She even went to the pub in it last night and all was fine. We just make sure she has a pee before we take her out in it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like good recommendations, I must admit I only managed to get Dudley out a couple of times in a non doggy backpack worn on my front, he was too wriggly, always desperate to get down so we couldn't go far, he did get lots of trips in the car, to pet shops and to other houses and gardens though.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow! Well done Wispa - what a clever dog!! Mine is all ordered - thanks so much for the info/feedback!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I couldn't find the exact routine we were given but from memory and Nina's diary I've come up with this which I think is more or less what we did, give or take some time changes. It seems very rigorous but Nina was the easiest pup and I think this routine really helped. She rarely had an accident inside and she knew her routine and was happy to go to her crate for her naps, in fact she was more than ready for a nap by the time nap time came round.

You will find a routine that works for you and the best advice is to stay calm and enjoy every minute! 

Puppy Routine

MORNING

7:00 Out to toilet (go straight to puppy first thing in the morning if they haven't already cried for you)
7:15 – 7:30 Playtime
7:30 – 7:45 Breakfast time
8:00 Outside to toilet - puppy may not go to the toilet at this time but good for routine later on when house broken 
8:45 Back to crate for nap time after some cuddles! 

AFTERNOON

11:45 Out to toilet 
12:00 – 12:30 Playtime
12:30 - 12:45 Lunch time
13:00 Outside to toilet
13:30 Back to crate for nap time after some cuddles 

EVENING

16:45 Out to toilet
17:00 – 17:15 Playtime
17:15 – 17:30 Dinner time
17:30 Out to toilet
18:00 - 18:30 Playtime then out to toilet before going for after dinner nap
18:45 Back to crate after some cuddles
22:00 Wake puppy if not already awake and take outside to toilet
22:30 Nighttime cuddles/gentle play until humans are ready for bed
23:00 Out to toilet for the last time then quietly back to crate


While awake and out of the crate puppies need to pee approx every 40 minutes until you start to notice them holding for longer. You should take puppy outside every 40 minutes to prevent indoor accidents. If not, show them to the paper/puppy pad every 40 minutes until you recognise the signs that they need to go.

Generally puppy will poo first thing in the morning and 3 hours after eating throughout the day.

The routine does look like puppy is in the crate for long periods but at this early puppy stage, puppy will need up to 18 hours sleep per day.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to type all of this out - I really appreciate it! Its good to have a guide to work to even if we stray from it a little bit. Much appreciated. Will let you know how I get on - just under 4 weeks to go!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No problem at all. Routine isn't for everyone but pups are like babies in my opinion and thrive on routine, plus you know where you are too. We really stuck to it for first two weeks then got a bit more relaxed when she wasn't having accidents indoors and when her and Lola began to really interact with play. 

Good luck!


----------

